# Happy Birthday SemperEruditio



## PB Moderating Team (May 23, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-SemperEruditio (born 1972, Age: 39)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## baron (May 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## torstar (May 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 23, 2011)

Frank! If you're reading this... happy birthday! If not, I'll call you later!


----------



## Berean (May 23, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------

